# mini dvd coincé dans le mange disque de mon ibook



## fava.curtil (26 Juin 2006)

J'ai voulu lire un mini dvd dans mon ibook et il ne s'affiche pas et je ne peux l'éjecter.
J'ai essayé de redémarrer en cliquant sur la souris comme on me l'avait conseillé : rien ... 
SOS ! que dois-je faire ???


----------



## Dramis (26 Juin 2006)

Il faut pas mettre de mini dvd ou mini cd dans les lecteur slot in...

Tu as essayé toutes les techniques d'éjection d'un cd qui ne veut pas s'éjecter?


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2006)

Essayer avec une pince a &#233;piler 


Et acheter un adaptateur de taille pour Petit CD ou DVD


----------



## fava.curtil (26 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Il faut pas mettre de mini dvd ou mini cd dans les lecteur slot in...
> 
> Tu as essayé toutes les techniques d'éjection d'un cd qui ne veut pas s'éjecter?




je ne sais pas quoi essayer d'autre que de redémarrer en cliquant...
Quelles autres solutions possibles ?


----------



## cameleone (27 Juin 2006)

fava.curtil a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas quoi essayer d'autre que de redémarrer en cliquant...
> Quelles autres solutions possibles ?



Malheureusement aucune, sinon celle proposée par Gwen (la pince pour tenter d'extraire délicatement le mini cd) ou bien le Sav - d'autant plus qu'il y a un risque que ton lecteur ait été endommagé par l'insertion du mini cd...  ).

En outre, je déconseillerais l'adaptateur de taille sur un lecteur type slot-in...


----------



## fava.curtil (27 Juin 2006)

miracle, &#231;a y est, il est sorti... je ne sais pas trop comment !
Dommage qu'il n'y ait rien au sujet des minidisc sur l'aide mac que j'avais consult&#233; avant de me r&#233;soudre &#224; tenter !
La prochaine fois, je penserai au forum avant d'&#234;tre dans la panade !
Merci &#224; tous ...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

fava.curtil a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'il n'y ait rien au sujet des minidisc sur l'aide mac que j'avais consulté avant de me résoudre à tenter !



Salut, 
Il est surtout indiqué dans ton manuel de ne pas les utiliser !!!


----------



## fava.curtil (27 Juin 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Il est surtout indiqué dans ton manuel de ne pas les utiliser !!!


&#231;a fait une paye que je l'ai oubli&#233; et perdu... c'est bien pour &#231;a que je n'utilise plus que mon ibook pour garder ce que mon cerveau &#233;gare ... outrages du temps ...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

fava.curtil a dit:
			
		

> ça fait une paye que je l'ai oublié et perdu... c'est bien pour ça que je n'utilise plus que mon ibook pour garder ce que mon cerveau égare ... outrages du temps ...



J'imagine bien que tu n'as pas appris le manuel par coeur  
Dans ces cas il y a toujours la page support du site d'apple avec le manuel en ligne et les disques pouvant être utilisés


----------



## Vélane (28 Juin 2006)

Sans vouloir jeter la pierre, avant d'inserer un mini disc dans mon pwbk, j'avais dmdé à un vendeur si je pouvais le faire :rateau: 

(on peut avoir l'idée de poser des questions betes...ca evite les soucis  )


----------

